# What do you think of these new HF welders?



## HMF (Jul 10, 2012)

Got this from HF. What do you guys think?


  [h=3]Newly Designed, Easy to Use, Professional Quality Welding Systems![/h]   



Monday, July 9, 2012 11:37 PM



Chicago Electric WeldingDear Nelson,
Welding made easy at Harbor Freight Tools - that was the goal given to the Chicago Electric Welding engineers when they began designing the 90 Amp flux wire welder.  This easy-to-use, high quality welder features flux wire (avoiding the requirement of a shielding gas) which helps generate perfect beads and a high Open Circuit Voltage level (31OVC) to ensure clean starts and finishes. Engineered to weld mild, low alloy steel with thicknesses from 18-gauge to 3/16-inch - this home or work-suitable welder will help make a beginner look like a pro. Chicago Electric Welders at Harbor Freight Tools also deliver quality that matches the quality of the competing brand welders, but at a fraction of the price.  How do we know?  We put them through punishing side by side tests in our own state-of-the-art test lab - just like those operated by leading consumer magazines. Most importantly, when it comes to quality, we walk the walk - with a 100% satisfaction return policy.  Best of all, Chicago Electric Welder's 90 Amp flux wire welder can be purchased at Harbor Freight Tools for the ridiculously low price of $99.99 with coupon. Comparable welders sold by competitors can sell for over $300!Key features and benefits:​
No gas or regulators required - completely self-contained

Excellent for windy conditions since a shielding gas is not required


Runs on standard 120 volt, 20 amp household, single phase power outlet

Uses readily available 0.030 to 0.035-inch flux wire
Excellent for low and mild alloy steel, stainless steel and nickel alloys
Thermal overload protection system includes high intensity warning light[/TD]
Total control of wire feed speeds ensures full weld penetration[/TD]

Rated Duty Cycle - 20 percent @ 90 AC amps

Sturdy 6-foot welding cables for welding gun and grounding clamp
Everything you need to weld is in the box

Click here to read the reviews from other Harbor Freight customers who've purchased one of our new welders!  See for yourself - stop by one of our 400+ stores or shop at Harborfreight.com today and discover why Harbor Freight Tools is the place for all your tool needs.Eric Smidt
President​






 Reply to:   Reply to eric.smidt-reply@harborfreight22.com 
 Reply to eric.smidt-reply@harborfreight22.com


----------



## bcall2043 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would never buy a welder with a 20% duty cycle. I learned the hard way many years ago that only 2 minutes out of ten can go by quickly when your having fun and then bad things happen. If there is any chance you really want to weld buy heavy duty. For art work and small light duty projects maybe okay but keep track of the current and time and let cool. The flux wire is also a dislike for me, the gas shielding is much cleaner and less smoke.

Benny


----------



## jgedde (Jul 10, 2012)

Benny said it all about the HF welders.  All I can add is any flux core (no gas) is sure to dissapoint a new weldor.  When all you want is a pretty weld all you get is spatter, smoke and brown film.  

This isn't meant to knock flux core, it does have it uses when you need more penetration than your gas setup can provide or you're stuck welding outdoors in the wind.

You'll be MUCH happier in the long run with a Linclon, Hobart or Miller MIG - better yet a 220V unit.  It'll cost more up front, but you'll end up buying one anyway.  Been there done that - although my first MIG was a 120V Craftsman.  Only a VERY small step up from a HF (and that's debatable).

John


----------



## xalky (Jul 10, 2012)

I think You'll be disappointed and end up buying something better any way. Unless you just want to weld a broken lawn chair back together . There are some decent 220v chinese Gas flux mig welders. Nobody makes a mig like lincoln, miller or hobart. You'd be better off getting a good used  american rig, no doubt.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 11, 2012)

At a hundred bucks it's better than nothing fo doing thin stuff and non structural/critical welds like yard art. That machine is not capable of making welds you have to depend on (ie: if the weld breaks at the wrong time someone is going to get hurt/killed).

In general you can figure 1 amp needed per 1/1000 in metal thickness. Even though there are legitimate places to do multiple passes in welding they (multiple passes) will not make up for lack of amperage. Lack of amperage equates to lack of penetration and just piling one bead on top of another does very little to increase the strength of the weld although it may look good.

I looked at the specs for a Lincoln 125 mig the other day and it showed anything above 10 gauge required multiple passes. Your machine has slightly less capability.

If you get to the point where you are welding anything over 1/8" thick you should be looking at the 180 amp smaller welders from Lincoln, Miller, and even Hobart. They are in the $500 price range if i remember correctlt. Hobart is made by the same company that makes miller. They are just a 1/2 step down and more fore the casual user where as Lincoln and Miller are for the guys that weld every day.

The miller and Lincoln sites have a wealth of info and miller has a student mig welding education package I highly recommend. It's inexpensive too.

Lastly for cleaner welds with lots less spatter you want to use a welder that uses shielding gas rather than flux core. Better/more expensive welders are capable of both modes.

I had a Lincoln 200 and now have a millermatic 210. They are probably the minimum, IMHO, for suspension work or welding 1/4" with integrity. I have no doubt when I weld 1/4" steel in one pass that I can feel safe trusting my life to the weld. However I am by no means a pro welder and would not feel confident doing critical welds fo someone else.


----------



## Armor (Jul 22, 2012)

We run these at work for both Mig and Flux-core as we know flux runs hot.


As I am not a Certified welder I do a Little, but as said bigger is better and all of ours are 480 volt, outlets.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 22, 2012)

I hate to be negative, but..... Avoid those off shore machines like a rabid dog.  You will be dissappointed with their performance, duty cycle and durability.  The off shore stuff is poorly engineered and not durable at all.  When tou are welding you need a robust well designed machine with a decent duty ccyle and plenty of amps.  You can't use amps you dont buy and these do not have enough to heat anything beyond 1/8th material at best.  Youre also going to get a machine with a 20% duty cycle so youre going to be waiting to cool so you can weld quite frequently.  Best to leave the HF and others alone and stick to US and name imports like Esab.  If your trying to save cash, look at Hobart, they are owned by ITW which is also Miller too.  Been there and wasted that money a long time ago and the quality although somewhat improved is still not up to standard.  A used Miller or Lincol will take you much further without the frustration of returning a broke machine constantly.  Hope this helps.
Bobber


----------



## wineslob (Jul 24, 2012)

Like others have said, in a word, junk. Avoid.

I use a 1980's Millermatic 35 wire welder (nearly 28 years now with the same machine) and a 70's Lincoln DC 250 stick machine. Both were picked up at auctions. The Lincoln was only $50 and is probably the best "stick" welder in it's amperage range I've ever used.


----------

